# 88z turbo prefomance help



## renoz31 (Jun 8, 2011)

I have a 88 turbo and im wondering what I can do to make some more hp with out swapping or getting super crazy i only want to be around 300hp maybe more, and would z32 intercoolers be a good idea if i upped my psi??


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

the new turbo faq


----------

